# Badlands bino harness $10



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Used badlands bino harness. I've used this for a couple years but changed to a chest pack. It's in good condition. Some of the straps are a little fraid but they seems strong still and i don't think it's anything to worry about. Located near cabelas on Lehi. Text 801 367 0360 or PM. Thanks
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

